# Rotrex S/C?



## shelbytwpgoat (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone here installed or seen a Rotrex S/C on an LS1/2 engine. I thought these S/C's were for small displacement engines but there is a company here in Michigan repping these for our engines. Website is www.w2wpowertrain.com


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow.. I like those flared fenders... they're a bit pricey though...


----------



## shelbytwpgoat (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep. That's the entire body kit, suspension, paint etc. They do all the body and suspension work in house if you want them to. I agree it's a little pricey but the Rotrex is affordable compared to Maggies and Prochargers.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Love the way those 'fat tires' look on it...Wouldn't that be cool 
if we could put those on stock!:willy:


----------



## deuce189 (Sep 17, 2006)

I can tell you the rotrex is one uniquely sounding centrigual s/c. Curious if this will end up being a normal kit for our cars, only seen them for 350z's, b series honda motors, or the tribeca.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I didn't see any prices... what's one of those rotex's cost? I'd never heard of those until now.


----------



## shelbytwpgoat (Sep 13, 2006)

The kit for our car with the S/C, oil cooler and everything you need is $2900. Seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow what a deal, I am going to have too contact thos guys and realy find out more!!!$3000.00 That's awsome.....35% more power from a none intercooled piece sound good to me for that price! How hard can it be to make your own intake for it, Any basic mechanical skill's schould B able to tackle this job. Have any of you guys ever seen a goet with one of these?


----------



## shelbytwpgoat (Sep 13, 2006)

They have a goat on their website that has this S/C. Check it out. Pretty cool looking install too.


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sooooooooooo hot. That wide body kit is amazing!!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I must be by myself on this one but I think that body kit is ugly as hell and too over done. Way to much flare up front. The GTO already look like a pregnant guppy. That kit just makes it look like an obese pregnant guppy. Just not my cup of tea. If they would have put an 8.5" wheel up front and did a mini tub for the 11" wheels on the rear I think it would have looked a lot nicer.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I like that wide body kit... I think it makes it look a little more mean. 2900 for a supercharger... I think I may have found my next mod!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

MSTNGKILLA said:


> Wow what a deal, I am going to have too contact thos guys and realy find out more!!!$3000.00 That's awsome.....35% more power from a none intercooled piece sound good to me for that price! How hard can it be to make your own intake for it, Any basic mechanical skill's schould B able to tackle this job. Have any of you guys ever seen a goet with one of these?


SHOULD...:confused


----------

